# Quick trailer brake opinion check



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Just bought a new to me boat  . Stingray 200ls, dual axle trailer. The trailer came equiped with surge brakes and is a new experience to me. I actually had no idea what they were  and thought that the electrical brakes that weren't there were not working correctly. 

Just bought the boat and have only towed it one time, from Cottonwood Heights to Utah lake and back. The brakes seemed to work fine but I was pretty much on level asphalt with no sudden stopping needed. 

Curious as to what some of you think about Surge vs. electrical. Thanks for looking and any responses will be read.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I personaly am a control freak. I like to have the controller in the cab so I can adjust or use manually if needed. I am sure surge brakes work fine. I have only ever pulled one trailer that had them and it seemed to work decent enough. But, I don't like the pushing feeling you get from them unitl they kick in. (if they are out of adjustment). With the electric brakes I can just turn up the controler a bit until I get time to adjust them later. Electric brakes have there cons too. I just don't know any yet. I'm sure someone on here can tell you some.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Typically you have a surge brake instead of electric on boat trailers due to the water. Some are electric but it seems most have surge. I know of others who have had problems with submerging their boat trailer then having electric brake problems.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

They do require a break in period to get used to specifically in letting it start out slow until the hitch has re-extended so as to not jerk you. I usually just let off the brake before I plan to go and then let it be set before I plan to accelerate, I stop a little early to do so. Secondly, I sure hope that you were told how to disengage the brake for the purposes of using reverse??? A neighbor blew up his transmission as he was not aware of it, the more you push the more it locks up.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> They do require a break in period to get used to specifically in letting it start out slow until the hitch has re-extended so as to not jerk you. I usually just let off the brake before I plan to go and then let it be set before I plan to accelerate, I stop a little early to do so. Secondly, I sure hope that you were told how to disengage the brake for the purposes of using reverse??? A neighbor blew up his transmission as he was not aware of it, *the more you push the more it locks up*.


I had heard this after my first time pulling it. Had no problems backing though, maybe it's because I'm sooooo good 

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

if you back up slow enough and the ramp is steep enough, then the weight of the trailer will keep the master cylinder inactive.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

chet said:


> if you back up slow enough and the ramp is steep enough, then the weight of the trailer will keep the master cylinder inactive.


Gotcha- I could see the backing being more of a problem on flat ground where the actuator would be in more contact with the ball (I.E. my driveway)

Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah, backing up is only an issue if your doing so uphill. Learn how to disengage the brakes for that. I have only towed with surge brakes a couple of times, but felt like they were fine (both times it was a boat). I think the main advantage to electric brakes is the adjustability you have when towing various loads. If its a boat though, your load is always the same. The slack in the tongue can be a little irritating with surge brakes but its easy to get used to.


----------

